# mlmmj ban lists



## Harlan (Apr 12, 2022)

In 2.2 of https://docs.freebsd.org/en/articles/mailing-list-faq/ it's stated that one can end up on a ban list.

In our digging thru mlmmj and searching around, we're not finding out how to do this.

Where can we learn how y'all have implemented this?


----------



## hardworkingnewbie (Apr 16, 2022)

Obviously on the home page of that list manager.


----------



## Jose (Apr 16, 2022)

I would use Postfix's check_sender_access to implement this.








						Permanently reject a specific email sender address using postfix - Experiencing Technology
					

Postfix generally accepts all sender addresses. It might be needed in some rare cases to reject one sender addresses for some reason. With postfix, there ...




					blog.tinned-software.net


----------

